# Interesting aquascape



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's a pretty amazing design. This guy must have alot of patience.

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...quascape-month-august-2010-beyond-nature.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, I saw this a while ago. I think it's neat. Reminds me of Avitar movie and others. It's unique almost to the point of quirky. Definitely not for everyone, but interesting, to say the least.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep I've seen it before i think he sucation cupped a rock to make it look like it floats.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

if i'm thinking right which i might not be i think he used a grid and made a fake mountain and then used the grid to origionaly tie the moss to and allow it to grow. and added the rocks before he put in the moss. would have liked to see this one in transition from conception to what he entered.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

When you talk about grid, the first thing comes to my mind is like a pattern taped to the outside back glass. Are you talking about like mesh netting or wire mesh?


----------

